# Water softener salt, safe for deer?



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Has anyone investigated if water softener salt is safe to use as an attractant/supplement, similar to a salt block?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

I asked the same thing about a month ago, got some good replies until it went off course.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1771853


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd guess it would be fine. I think it's just salt.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I was told to use it in the rock form, not the pellets.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

The pellets work just fine.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Yup, I use it all the time. I just rake the area up real good and mix it in with the dirt.


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm going to give it a shot here soon. I was hoping to do it shortly before rain hit but the way things are going here in Central Mo that might not be for a good long while.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Good info here...thanks for posting...I have been curious about this too...


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been using it with some success. I did have to put out an attractant with it the first time just to let the deer know it was in the area, but once they find it they hit it almost daily.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

As long as you dont get the rust remover stuff, its like 99% salt, which is more pure than most other salt options out there..


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Yellow bags are pure salt

Green bags contain citric acid

Yellow bags are perfectly safe to use


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. I used it years ago and was wondering if I was killing deer by means other than by my bow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Just read the bag and make sure it has no additives.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Rock, water softening and blocks are all the same. However blocks can have various minerals added, thus the yellow, maroon and other colors of blocks.
I was in the salt business for a number of years and have a pretty good handle on sodium chloride salt.


----------



## rcw43068 (Aug 27, 2020)

I am going to get a 40 llbs for 7.00$ (*Bright and Soft Water Softener Salt Pellets*) from Home Depot.
crush it up a bit and put it in a 5 gal bucket.. a little damp water spray and let it sit; should harden it up to the bucket shape.. i hope..lol... better than paying 40.00 $$ for a block. Salt always seems to harden up when damp


----------



## rcw43068 (Aug 27, 2020)

40 lbs for 7.00 $$ at home depot... can't go wrong with that... way to much one line for a block... if that works ... i'll let ya know


----------



## COKEMAN92 (Oct 25, 2013)

rcw43068 said:


> 40 lbs for 7.00 $$ at home depot... can't go wrong with that... way to much one line for a block... if that works ... i'll let ya know


I used to mess with building these mineral/salt sites using those water softeners. Perfectly fine if that's what you want to do, but take a look at Tractor Supply if you have one near you. 50# Mineral Block is 6.79, 50# Salt block = 5.29, 50# bag of salt = around $6, 50# bag of trace mineral salt = around $8. I just started throwing the blocks out there instead. Added bonus is that the pigs use them like a beach ball.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I use to work at a Lowe's and lots of guy came in buying water softner salt for mineral/salt licks


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll just stick with the trace mineral blocks from TSC.


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

rcw43068 said:


> I am going to get a 40 llbs for 7.00$ (*Bright and Soft Water Softener Salt Pellets*) from Home Depot.
> crush it up a bit and put it in a 5 gal bucket.. a little damp water spray and let it sit; should harden it up to the bucket shape.. i hope..lol... better than paying 40.00 $$ for a block. Salt always seems to harden up when damp


Where you pricing salt blocks for $40? I buy yellow bags for my water softener around $5.00 at Home Depot, tractor supply Salt blocks are under $10 if not mistaken but i havent bought one in a while.


----------



## silasbowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Why not just use regular stock salt? Most of the stuff I buy is less than $7/50lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MISSION X3 (Apr 14, 2010)

Used to hunt with some guys in a club where they would dig a hole with post hole diggers. Dump a bag of salt in almost to the top. Fill the last part with dirt and pour some water on top. Salt would desolve into the dirt. The deer would come and chew the dirt for years. My water softener salt is $5.50 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I was in the salt industry for many years, and managed among other things, the mining and processing of water softener salt. It is NaCl, sodium chloride. In rock form or pelletized, it’s fine for deer attracting. The pellets are formed as are the blocks by very high pressure compression.


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Great informative thread. Thanks.


----------

